# Funny Joke!



## LovelyLinda (Aug 23, 2022)

My son told me a hilarious joke at dinner!
Q. What do you call a fake noodle?
A. An im-pasta!

Do you have any good jokes for me to tell him?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 23, 2022)

There are over 11,000 jokes and cartoons in the 'Todays Funnies' forum. You should be able to find something.


----------



## LovelyLinda (Aug 23, 2022)

Thanks Andy! I'm to new to this forum so don't know it fully!


----------



## blissful (Aug 24, 2022)

Linda, how old is your son? 

Here's one for any age.
Two birds are sitting on a perch.
One bird says to the other, do you smell something?
The other bird says, I smell fish.


----------



## LovelyLinda (Aug 24, 2022)

That one made me laugh Blissful! He didn't get it at first, I don't think he knew that a perch was a type of fish. He's 11, turning 12 in November!


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Fruitninja (Nov 29, 2022)

Here's mine 
Q: What do you call a sheep covered in chocolate? 
_A: A candy baa.
Source_


----------

